# Pros and Cons of Ozempic



## Eric Smith (Tuesday at 11:56 PM)

I'm known for keeping it real.  Diet, and exercise are still key for overall health.  Use this as a boost not as an overall health escape.  With good there can come bad.  See why:







						Pros and Cons of Ozempic
					

Pros and Cons of Ozempic




					road2hardcoreiron.net


----------



## PZT (Wednesday at 12:34 AM)

O


----------



## PZT (Wednesday at 12:34 AM)

O


----------



## PZT (Wednesday at 12:34 AM)

Ozempic


----------

